# Orange  Balls



## Katherine (Jul 7, 2002)

6 oz. can frozen orange juice, thawed 
12 oz. vanilla wafers, crushed 
1 can flaked coconut 
1 box powdered sugar 
1/2  cup margarine, melted 
1/2 cup pecans, chopped 

Mix together crushed vanilla wafers, orange juice, & powdered sugar. Add melted margarine & chopped pecans. Form into small balls. Roll in flaked coconut. Chill well before serving. You may choose to roll balls in powdered sugar in place of the coconut.


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 23, 2005)

Yum, I have had these before.  They are very good.  I did not realize that they were a no bake cookie.


----------



## callie (Jul 24, 2005)

thanks, kat, for sharing!  perfect time of year for no-bake cookies!  i'm gonna try 'em


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 25, 2005)

These sound wonderful--thanks!


----------



## tweedee (Jul 25, 2005)

they sound good and easy to make


----------



## callie (Aug 6, 2005)

Katherine said:
			
		

> 6 oz. can frozen orange juice, thawed
> 12 oz. vanilla wafers, crushed
> 1 can flaked coconut
> 1 box powdered sugar
> ...


 
I just made Katherine's Orange Balls, but I used frozen pineapple juice and added 1/2 oz. of Meyer's rum - Pina Colada Balls!  Thanks for the recipe, Kat - they are quick, easy and yummy!


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 6, 2005)

What an interesting twist, callie.  Kudos to you for being creative.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Aug 6, 2005)

Are these more like a cooky or candy?  I was wondering if you freeze them and dip them in chocolate!


----------



## callie (Aug 6, 2005)

hmmm... interesting, Kaylinda!  I'd say they are more like a cookie - all those vanilla wafers are crushed up and form the base.  But now that you mention it, chocolate with the orange flavor would be quite tasty - and they would probably freeze well.  great idea!!


----------

